# Free three-month offer



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I rented a car last week because my Subaru was damaged and needed major repairs. The Chevy Sonic included SiriusXM and I found holiday music on channel 73 and others. I also got an email offer of three free months for home service last week. I signed up so that I could hear the Christmas music through the end of the year.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Good deal for 3 moths. Of course don't forget to cancel or you'll get charged the FULL fee.
I recently got the Full Access pass for 1/2 price so there is haggling room if you want to keep it. Holiday channels are pretty good.


----------

